# Poor Responder....part 32



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

    

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm first!!! Hopefully it'll be good luck!!!! xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Well done merse - good news eh 

Never been second before - ever !!!!

Pin xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Buggie - you must be doing it right, because i was the same - one day no pain, next, loads. Bizzaro.

Merse - you're bathed in luck at the mo! You just ARE.

Pin, you second threader you!  

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

I wanna be 4th!!!! 4th time lucky for me when I go to the Jinemed on the 27th!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok ill be fifth....emm.....fifth ....number of our flights we are flying to Jinemed on....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well done Merse you clever girl....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....

right off to watch scary film now by the director of SAW..... ....anyway if dont get accom sorted looks like will be sleeping in Steph's wardrobe..... .......(only joking)...just sent email so hopefully all will be fixed tomorrow....Steph..glad you are all sorted dearie....did you manage to get the suitcases...now just relax and go with the flow ok.....


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

woohoo I made it 4th! 

*Merse* - am soooooo pleased for you  - it must be a fighter hon! I think you should call it Rocky! (have Rocky theme tune in my brain as I write this!) Have a good feeling for you and really hope it is all smooth sailing from now on and that you get that big fat positive    - what day have they told you to test? Take care PUPO lady!! 

*Sunshine* - I am so sorry you have been bleeding and that you have had so much stress - I really hope it stops and that everything will work out    Please take extra special care of yourself hon with lots of rest 

*Gab* - I think I'm gonna wait for a weather report from Ophelia as she goes tomorrow - from what I have seen on the weather sites Turkey is barely warmer than here at the moment!  So think I will be sticking to jeans and trainers etc until I hear otherwise! Could be a fair bit warmer by the time you get there though     at your DH's comments re one pair of shorts and one pair of jeans! Bought nice big expandable suitcases today so can fill it with cheap summer stuff if we need to buy some when we get there - thanks for the tip Miranda! 

*Buggie* - are you at the Gonen and what will your dates be? Good luck for your scans/bloods tomorrow hon, are you still downregging or have you started stimming? (sorry but can't look back cos of new thread)   

I still hadn't heard from Ugur re the hotel this afternoon so took matters into my own hands and phoned him - I'm glad I did as we are now sorted - he was very apologetic that it has been such a mess - we will be staying at the Taslik near the clinic for our first week there, then the Gonen from the 3rd to the 8th April, then back to the Taslik for 3 nights 9-11 April (when are yours Gab?) and then back to the Gonen for 12-17 April. Am disappointed that we have to pack/unpack several times (especially as it takes Paul a while to get used to navigating a new room each time) but am putting a positive spin on it and at least we won't be in one room for 21 nights getting bored with the same 4 walls - it will break the monotony! am ever the  glass half full person!  I also got to speak to Romina and she was very sweet  I think she will be emailing us from now on.

Feel so much better now it is sorted - was looking at 4* alternatives to the Gonen and they were filling up as I looked, was seriously worried as to where we would end up. The hotel he originally suggested as an alternative - The Golden Age - had really bad write-ups on TripAdvisor website, with users saying it was really dirty (I don't know if he realised this when he suggested it though) - so it is definitely worth double-checking!

 to everybody else

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Bankie*2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Francie*3rd IVF due to start mid-April 2008*Jnr*planning 1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Laurab*Jinemed 24/04/08? for 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI*LittleJenny*Here on behalf of her sister, who is due to start 1st IVF*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08 *Sonia*3rd IVF due to start March/April 2008*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start April 2008*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - start downregging 08/03/08*Bugle*2nd ICSI - Jinemed - currently downregging - flying out 20/03/08*Cath J*3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - start downregging 01/03/08*Gabrielle*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 03/04/08*Izzy1971*2nd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 27/03/08*Terry*5th ICSI - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Merse1*FET - one fighter frostie transferred 13/03/08 - testing ??/03/08*Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - 2 embryos on board - testing 17/03/08    *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - 2 embryos on board - testing 17/03/08    *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?*PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *Terry* 4th ICSI - positive but sadly miscarried - so sorry  *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due ??/??/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008  (triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH

please let me know if there are any errors/updates - thanks! S xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - well done on Rocky!!!    
 
     
Great news! Rest up now  
NW


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

hi everyone

i am due to start 3rd IVF treatment on Thursday 20th March 08, recieving medication tommorrow. 
Can I still take the DHEA during the medication - 50mg, if so when should i stop ?

I am feeling positive then feeling right down again, the rollercoaster has begun and I havent even started taking the medication yet, take the other day,  I was quite happy driving then this song came on, on the radio I just could not stop crying it was called Lost by Micheal Buble, i suppose i could relate to the words.

Anyway positive vibes     

lots of luck to everyone

sonia xx


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
Haven't really been on for a while (not much to report) - so just a quick update on my situation: Have been put on short protocol (due to low AMH) was supposed to start injections last month but cancelled due to a cyst (typical!). So, was then put on 21 days of primolut n, and scanned on day 21 of my cycle - which showed the cyst had gone.. so fingers crossed, all will be okay when i go in for my scan next week (on day 3 of my cycle) and will get to the go ahead for everything to start.  
Will keep you all informed as to whether i have GIFT or IVF done.
Fingers crossed for everyone
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

I've been to the Zoo!  Piccies will be posted on ******** later!

Blimey.. we sure do have a team now don't we.. thanks steph!  Just the thought of doing all those personals make my head spin!!

Merse -    Come on beanie!!!  So glad all went well and you can have put your feet up and relax for a couple of weeks until test day!!!! I'm so feeling good thins about this little one!

Odette -  

Sonia - You can use DHEA all through Stims. 

Sorry haven't got time for any more personals as Tim has his interview tom and I'm busy testing him and sorting out his Power Point presntation!  Roll on tom afternoon when I can rest!

Love to the rest of the gang.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-woohoo, you go girl x


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Mersey Chops -       am SOOOOOOO pleased for you - little Rocky sounds like a fighter and I hope he or she(!!) is getting nice and comfy in there and stays put for the next 8/9 months     When's you test day? Have you got a ticker??

Steph - Wow, you will be busy in Turkey but as you say, at least you won't get bored!  I can't believe you're going so soon - am so excited for you.  I just have a good feeling about all you Turkey ladies   

Gabs - Ooo, work does sound stressful - not long 'til Turkey and you can relax with a rose and the famous goat's cheese salad that Mira fell in love with  

Sunshine -    Sorry that you're going through this. I had spotting at 5 weeks and it's very scary not matter how much people tell you that it's very common.  When is your next scan?  Sending you lots of sticky growing vibes for your beanie   

Nickster - Another lady of leisure, like me!  How are you feeling?

Mira - How's Bob?  You stil feeling rough or is it just work that sucks?

Jnr - Good luck for scan   

Sonia - Good luck for your next cycle    I stopped taking the DHEA once I started stimming.

Odette - PUPO lady     Isn't today your official test date?    that it's your time   

Beach -   

Hello to everyone else - sorry this thread is so busy at the mo I can't keep up with everyone.

Not sleeping well at the moment due to m/s.  I woke up at 3:30am last night and couldn't get back to sleep until 06:30 and then my alarm woke me up at 07:15am as I'd booked to go on a cultural walking tour around The Peak.  It ended up being quite a strenuous walk with more 'ups' than 'downs' and I'm shattered now.  Might have to have a little afternoon snoozette aftet I've looked at Laura's zoo photos!

xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Emma!

Yes, I'm feeling quite rough - irritable bowel and sinus problems have returned to haunt me after nearly six months off and my bump is pretty tight and sore. I have to wait for it to die down - don't think there's anything I can take.

Poor you with your morning sickness - it sounds horrendous if it's waking you up at night. Ugh. With any luck it'll disappear at 12 weeks.

Crikey, how do you feel after all that walking? 

Odette - did you give in and test? I don't know how you resist!

Jnr and Sonia - good luck for your cycles!

Beach - you were up late last night! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello everyone

Merse, just wanted to say well done to you and your embie and add my   to everybody elses. I'm keeping all my digits crossed for you.

Sunshine, so sorry about the bleeding.  The whole thing is so stressful from beginning to end - you just get over one hurdle and there's another staring right at you. But bleeding is so common.  And you saw a heartbeat. I'm   for you.

Steph, thanks for doing that summary.  I don't know how you keep track!  Yes, and Istanbul can be cold.  I think I read somewhere that it actually has the same climate as Cornwall, though it sounds like it should be a hot tropical place. 

Mira, hope you feel better soon.

Emma, hope you do too.

Odette, hang in there.  Not long now  .

Hope everybody is well and having a good day.

Liza xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all, flying visit from me as off to see friend and her baby, havne't seen them for a month so no dount she'll have grown a bit since then. x


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Beach - Have a nice day  

Mira - Just had a sleep and now I feel worse than ever!  Can't you put some bio oil on your bump - would that make it feel less tight?  Gawd, IBS is just horrible - mine seems to have gone since I've been pg but I've been a little constipated the past few days which has made a change from the diarrhea I've been having.  Both my Mum and Sister had m/s until well into the second tri so it doesn't bode well for me.  It's not making me lose weight either, infact just the opposite as the only time I feel better is when I eat!  DH is out tonight and I've already planned that I'm going to have - a take away Pizza Express Hot American pizza -    delicious but deadly on he thighs  

Hi Liza


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's wind and food making the bump tight I think! There's just no room in there for my organs any more...

You'll feel better in a bit I reckon - horrible waking up from a nap feeling grotty.

Nuts, prunes and butternut squash are my top tips for relieving constipation - I'm an expert!

My IBS went for ages, but after the stress on Tuesday with work I got it back again.   My wind smells like cowpats!  

Have a good time seeing your chum, Beach!

Francie - what are you up to today?

xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sunshine   Please don’t get yourself into a state. One of my best friends Katie had her IVF in October last year and got pregnant with twins, she had two serious bleeds in her first 7 weeks and she’s now 25 weeks and all is well with both her and the babies. Get your feet up and relax honey xxx

Gabs – Don’t the Jinemed arrange your accommodation for you? I am sure Steph won’t mind you sleeping at the foot of her bed  

Merse – Oh that’s brilliant news….go on little Rocky!!!          

Sonia – I am going to carry on taking my DHEA right up until EC this time. Good luck for this cycle babes  

Emma – Go back to beddy bo’s and have a little snooze. Baba must be zapping all your energy  

Odette – Are you hanging on until after the weekend? You are so brave. I was jangling by this time on my last cycle. I am willing you to be our next BFP  

Mirra – You sound as though you are suffering now. Sending you a big  

Laura   I am off next week so I might take the kids to Chester Zoo for the day.

Well I went to Fat Club after putting myself through a gruelling hour at the gym and guess what…I’d put 2.5lbs on. I am gutted  I went out on Saturday night for Tapas (so not even that bad) and had a bottle of wine and then I put all that weight on. I went to the gym 6 nights out of seven last week and I’ve been twice this week so I should have earned the right to a night out on the tiles, I am just destined to be a big’n I think. Its actually quite funny really as I have been going to WW now for a month and I am now half a pound heavier than when I started. AF due next week so I am   that It's just that I am retaining water (keep telling yourself that Sarah  )

Love to all of team PR

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Muscle weighs more than fat, Sarah! That's why - you are just loads _leaner _ after your gym activities, I expect.

I can put on/lose half a stone in a DAY, so i wouldn't take any notice of a measly 2.5 lb.

xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks honey. That's made me feel better. Paul said that I am looking better and my clothes do feel better on. I just want to see a bit of a shift of these thunder thighs


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls just left my bed!!! Slept like a log was so stressed from yesterday an have been worrying about embie only being two cells when frozen on day two! But within two hours of being thawed (it was finished thawing at 10.30ish, they put it back at 12.30) it was 4 cells! Is this good or not?? (Mir and Laura have heard this so will tell me off!!! )
Sarah muscle def weighs heavier!!!
Mir and Em hope you both feel betta soon 
Odette 
Laura hows the time off going?? Will check out pics soon!!
Love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Merse - That's brilliant, obviously Rocky was on a growth spurt and he's hopefully doubled again now and is 8 cells as we speak. This was meant to be, he's a definate champ your little embie. When can you test is it about 12 days from yesterday? Hope your 2ww isn't too excrutiating. I have to say that mine was bliss, as I just enjoyed being PUPO and indulging myself. Take things easy now babes, you've definitely earnt the rest after all of that stress


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Think its the 27th I can test. Not even thinking about that 
I'm bored already!!  Not sure when to go back to work really only took yeterday an today off as didn't know what would happen so will have to go sick for rest of time!!
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - its a really good sign it was dividing - its a good one and all you can do is keep your fingers crossed now. WE all will be too!   
Sonia - exciting re your next cycle    
You too jnr - when is day 3?  soon i hope  
Francie/Liza - when are you going again? have you had follow up yet?  
sunshine - hope all is well. Thinking of you    
Odette - seem to think you weren't going to test til MOn?? Hope you are OK and AF has still not appeared  
Swins  
Going to be hotting up on here for the next few weeks girls!
LB - I know you asked what my pain is - think it is a hernia in my abdominal wall - going to get a surgeon to look at it. Hoping it will go when I deliver but if it doesn't its going to be really hard as it hurts doing anything round the house.   good job I'm an internet shopper or the baby would have NOTHING!!  
Mirra - I had really bad itching round my belly button a few weeks ago - all the stretching - getting better now though. cow pat wind!!! Nice!  
Love to all     
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Nicks 
Bet your credit cards are getting some hammer   with all of your free time.

I am trying to get a bl**dy ticker and I haven't the foggiest how to do it. I chose my ticker, formatted it and then copied the message at the bottom and added it to the ticker bit on my profile but it just aint playing. Can somebody give me some idiot proof instructions so that I can have one too?

Thanks
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You need to put the html in the signature box, not the ticker box, S. That will make it appear on your posts. You only have so much space, so you may have to compress the details you already have there.

Merse - get some mags and put your feet up! Or download chess on ** and play with me!

Nicks - ugh, a hernia sounds horrid. I guess there's nothing they can do about it till girlie's born?

xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Nicks - Ouchhhhhh a Hernia, oh my goodness   You need to take things steady and don't do anything that you don't desperatly need to.

Mirra - Yey!! I got a ticker xx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi there

Sorry to but in on your thread, but I'm looking for some info on DHEA and anything else that can improve egg quality. I'm 41, have had 3 cycles of IVF that resulted in 2 pregnancies, but just one live birth. We had just another cycle which was a BFN and at our review appointment they basically said my eggs were quite poor quality. So I'm just wondering if there's anything I can do (I already have acupuncture and am going to get Chinese herbs too) to improve egg quality? The consultant mentioned DHEA but I don't know anything about it and he didn't go into much detail. Any info would be welcome (feel free to PM me).

Thanks a lot,
Abby


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Devasted - woke up to a period   and I still had to go and have a blood test.

And then I met my close friend with her new- born on the street - I just burst out crying 

That is the end of the road with own eggs 

Am going to contact the Barcelona clinic to put me on the DE list.  I'll not giving up.


Thanks for all your support girls and good luck to all you girls having treatment at the moment.

Odettexx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Odette, so sorry


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Odette hun - I'm so so   sorry - you had done so well this cycle. You must be devastated. Be brave and take care        Thinking of you.

*********************
Abby - welcome - I've PMed you  
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette -    I'm so very sorry honey, whatever I say will be inadequate.  

Mirra - You off today?

Nicks - Owch.. thats sounds nasty.  Hopefully when princess arrives it will all sort itself.  Have you thought of names yet?

Merse - If I hear you thinking your embie is 'slow' again I'll have to come sort you out..   It divided as soon as it thawed.. what do you expect of the little thing?? Really.. I can see your gonna be one of those pushy mum's!!!!    

Well Turkey have called and only booked me in for 15nights not 17 as there is motor racing on and the price of the hotel has gone up over that weekend!  I either pay an extra £200 or only stay for 15 nights? I've suggested I move to the other hotel for the last 2 nights waiting for them to come back to me.  Nit ideal though, day 14 will prob be Ec day and I'll be trying to move hotels etc to!  

Well Tim is being interviewed as I type... well may be over now... I so hope he gets it.  He's gonna be devastated if he doesn't.

XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette I'm so sorry   nothing I can say will help but I'm thinking of you. And meeting your friend with a new born just added to it 
Laura hope you get hotel sorted and you made me laugh about being a pushy mum! If only!!!!!
Nicks hernia doesn't sound very nice lets hope it sorts itself out!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

How you today Merse?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Odette - I'm so sorry to hear about your AF turning up - how utterly devastating.

Merse, my lil pushy parent! You couldn't have asked for better than it dividing straight away, really you couldn't.

Laura - I've replied on the other thread, but it's going to be such an arseache moving at that stage. Gawd, F1 eh? Pete would have loved that. He was going to go to a footie match but never did. We watched one on telly the night we went to the seafood restaurant instead!

Abby - I was on DHEA and noticed an improvement in egg quality. Has Nicks Pmed you the study? If not let me know and I'll send it to you.

Sarah - well done on the ticker!

xxxxx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Miranda, yes thanks, Nicks has sent me all the info.

Very sorry to hear your news Odette. My AF showed up the day before testing this time too, it's devastating. Good that you're finding the strength to continue with DE though. Wish you all the very best of luck.

Abby
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe I should look at flying out 2 days earlier? Just means both of us would have to take 2 extra days off work and as I'd planned it that we'd be away for 3 full weekends. But moving at the end would be a real mess.  I'll speak to Tim to see what he thinks whe he gets home.

XX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Odette - sorry to hear your news...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm bored Laura!!! Laid in bed all morning then got up had a shower and some lunch, my friend popped in for a cup of tea now I'm going back to bed!!! TV is sooooooooo rubbish!!! Trying to be positive about my little embie dividing an feeling quite proud of him!!! (got to be a him now hes been named Rocky!)
When does Tim find out about the job?? xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I love being bored!!  Have you not got some dvd's to watch?  Anything planned for tonight.. some nice grub will liven things up!

As for the job I guess he will find out next week as there was tests etc which have to be marked before they decide.  Interview was at 2 and he is not home yet... that a good or bad sign!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Not sure if thats a good or bad sign He maybe in the pub
Only old DVDs think I'll watch Deal or no Deal now and wait for DH to come home and cook dinner !!! Am eating too much but always do when I'm bored!!
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I eat too much when I'm bored, stressed, happy you name it!!

Oh I love a bit of deal or no deal... only ever tune in for the end bit though!!  

There is normally a groovy 80's film on 5 weekday afternoons, and what about Murder she wrote/ quincy one of them normally on... and of course jeremy in the mornings!  Oh I was born not to work!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rubbish film on 5 today tried to get into it but couldn't!!!  xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Odette - I am so sorry   - I don't know what else to say because it will just be inadequate. 

Hang in there and stay strong.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Odette - Just wanted to let you know Im so sorry and Im thinking of you... ....It takes a lot of strength to move forward...Wishing you all the luck in the world...     .xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Yeah they can be a bit hit or miss.. better luck next week!  

Agh, he is home, there was a maths test at the end and he coudn't answer one of the questions... so not looking good.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette- just wanted to say I'm really sorry to hear your news   thinking of you both and here if you want to chat x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- Congratulations on being PUPO x we'll keep you entertained and won't let you get bored.  Have you lots of books to read?

Gab-hello honey x 

Laura- how are you? Fingers crossed for Tim    Are you back at work Monday?

Mir-how's your dog doing?

Sunshine- hope you're resting up and all is well  

Nicks-are you managing to cope being at home?  Hope you're not doing too much x

Hi to Pin, Abby, Swinny, Little Jen, Inc, hope you're all ok?  Sorry if I've missed anyone don't mean to x


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh Odette .  I'm so, so sorry.    

Liza xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

What's maths got to do with social work?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Well exactly!!

Beach - I'm off monday, back on tue for a 3 day week!  

Tim is playing Nivana loudly and drinking MY red wine!!  Oh dear this is going to be an interesting night!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG! Shannon Matthews has been found! In the house of a friend of her stepfather's less than a mile away from home.

Bizarre.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I think it's very very odd Mir- we shall see what comes out with the news


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

That is weird!! xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn't it just?

I think we might find there's a financial motive - nothing else makes sense.


----------



## Acropolis (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry for this intrusion, girls, but since I too am a poor respondent do you mind asking me, where do you get all these tests done? I have had FSH/LH etc. tests done but not the inhibin B and AMH. I have heard of them but I don't know where I could go and have them done in London. My test came negative today so I am clutching at straws...  

Thank you so much.

Elenax


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry to butt in, just wanted to send Odette commiserations and hugs....am so, so sorry 
for some reason (hope this doesn't upset you) I was really convinced it was going to work for you.
It's fantastic that you are strong and already thinking about your next step.  
I hope you are able to have a quiet weekend and a few luxuries

ps I agree with all Sam's comments re donor eggs.  Personally I agree that I would find it easier to have a known donor for the reasons that Incy gave, being able to tell your child that you had been given a wonderful gift by someone caring who wanted them to be born because they knew how much joy it would bring.  I have discussed this with my sister who offered me an egg should I need it and had the roles been reversed I would not have hesitated either. 

In fact, it is probably easier in many ways to be the person offering than the person accepting.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Elena when I had my FSH done two weeks ago it was at HCA Laboratories on Harley St, who told me they do inhibin b and AMH tests. Not sure if you have to be referred there by a clinic but most private clinics would be able to carry out such tests

good luck and sorry about your negative test


----------



## Acropolis (Feb 28, 2006)

Dear Juicy, 

Thank you very much for your prompt reply and the tip. I will give them a call. I will probably ask my GP for a referral since 'my clinic' is in Slovakia. 

Thank you and have a lovely evening.

Elenax


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had mine done at the Lister elena. But I think you'd have to pay for a consultation as well, to get the AMH done. You're looking at a bit over £200 I think, £160 for the consult and £57 for the AMH - don't know about Inhibin I'm afraid.

xx


----------



## Acropolis (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you very much, Miranda.

BTW, our 'stories' seem to be similar...

I am 35, just like you, my husband is a bit older (49), my FSH is fine (I don't know about the AMH), DH had vasectomy done 20 odd years ago, the reversal didn't work, MESA/TESE done, 3 ICSIs (+ some abandoned cycles). The only difference is, my 3rd ICSI failed. Congratulations, so good to know this can work! 

Elenax


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It certainly can! Are you on the DHEA? I think it really made a difference to me.

Is your clinic in Slovakia good?

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Well said Juicy... I wouldn't think twice in that scenario.. It's lovely if somebody shares the whole experience, which is scarey enough as it is...Some people on the other hand don't like this as they fear that the bio parent would interfere with the  child's upbringing...

Hello troops....


----------



## Acropolis (Feb 28, 2006)

No but my DHEAS was slightly higher than normal. Do you think it's related to DHEA and do you think it would help?

The first clinic was good I thought but because I was producing very few eggs on short protocol I tried a different clinic (long protocol) and that was even worse. 

How did you find the Turkish clinic?

Exx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought they were wonderful, actually - a totally different experience than in the UK. They seemed to really care, and take lots of trouble with me.

When you say your DHEA was higher than normal, they actually tested you for DHEA levels? I haven't heard of that being done here, but then DHEA isn't licensed to be sold in this country - we've all got ours from the US.

The long protocol is often a killer if you're a poor responder - I only had one big follie and was abandoned on the LP.

xx


----------



## Acropolis (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, my DHEAS (basically same as DHEA) was tested and the result was 7.41 (the normal range is 1-7). That was my only result that was slightly off but I still don't know what that means. The doctor from the second clinic was not very helpful. I will have to discuss it with the previous clinic.

How did you respond in the Turkish clinic? 
Ex


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening!

Mirra - I thought I didn't trust the uncle in that case.. all seemed dodgy to me.  Just seen news and she has been taken into care, I think she ran away as abused.  Who would let a 9 yr old wander around all day and night.    Sure more details will be out soon, one official report was that she was at her nan's hiding... we will see.

Hello Elana and Juicy - Welcome aboard the good ship PR.

I've had too much womb juice already! 

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm on white wine x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good girl beach - I hate drinking on my own!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't know about you but I'm shattered tonight.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm like an old lady this week, I've had afternoon naps everyday, had an hour snooze on sofa earlier so I'm wide awake and ready to party!!  

Well not really party.. Tim gone to get Chinese and then we gonna watch a dvd... not really re-livin my youth am i!!

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- enjoy your night in, hope Tim gets some good news.  Night night x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You going to beddy byes already!!! Night night hon.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Elena - I got four eggs, but I amazingly had eight follies! I think four's my limit though, and they were all mature, thank God.

Laura - you're the SW! Thought you'd have an idea. Though my first thought was they were trying to get money out of people, like the McCanns' Find Madeleine Fund.
I don't think - I hate to think - Shannon's mum was involved. 

I had a nap earlier that turned into a three-houp sleep fest! Hope I sleep tonight - I have my now-once-in-a-fortnight early shift tomorrow!

Beach - do you play chess? I'm playing Gab, but I think she's disappeared!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm pooped and my cats like wakening me at early hours recently

Mir- will play tomorrow, havne;t tried it yet.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I can't play chess but apparently there is battleships on face book!  I fancy that!  Yeah something dead dodge with that family, I said that to Tim at the start.  Some people shouldn't have sprogs.

Gabs is prob on the asti under a table somewhere!!

I love blue cheese too!!  Or was that on another thread??!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - My naughty Bo-Jangles milk walks on my head at 5am til i feed her.. if I lock her out of bedroom she scratches at the door at 5am.. no win situation!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

On the Jinemed thread dear!  

We're chasing each other about...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Mirra.. will you sit still!!! I'm getting all confuddled on my womb juice!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I click on the unread replies and there you are, juicy!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Boo!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

been out to Lakeside shopping all afternoon so only just saw Odette's news -

*Odette* - I am so very, very sorry sweetheart, life is sometimes so cruel  wishing lots of love and the strength to work through all the issues that moving onto donor eggs brings - I'm sure that sometimes the road to our dream turns out twistier than we could ever imagine it being at the beginning, but I  it will still lead you to where you want to be - take extra special care hon 

Back later or tomorrow for personals -  to everybody else

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! Don't do that L, you're scaring me!

Evening Steph. Did you get any bargains?

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Odette -    Am so sorry to hear your news    Life can be so cruel sometimes.  Thinking of you and DH at this horrible time    It's great that you have another plan of attack (DE) and you won't give up with out a fight.  A lady in my support group in HK went to Spain/Barcelona for DE (her DH is Spanish) and she is now pg - she's early 40's I think


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls  xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning dearie! How's the PUPO-ness?

I am sending you preggers vibes, me.    

And I'm off to bed - slept like a baby last night (ie, badly) and as I'm just back from work and it's raining I might as well!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Merse - Still bored?

Mirra - Well I'm all booked in I'mflying out on the 23rd for 17 nights... just need to decide about which hotel... I'm booked in at the Gonan... how far is it from the clinic?  How much in cab fare is it?  Is it walkable...... sorry I'm driving you nuts!!

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You can walk it in 40 minutes, or 25 if you walk to the park, take the cable car over and walk the rest.
A taxi will get you there in 5 mins, and is about £2 each way, which I just paid until I discovered the cable car. Cabs are best when you're on your own, though grab a card from the Jinemed when you get there to show them, as hardly any of the drivers speak English.

Also, get a card from the nice restaurants you find, to show cabbies. You get the cabs from outside McDonald's rather than outside the hotel - then you're heading in the right direction.

Oo, all excited for you!

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its so hard to type when you have 2 cats trying to sit on you!!

So you think Gonan... it there little places to eat close by?  I don't fancy eating in fancy places on my own!  

Right gonna call Romina now to tell her I've booked my flights...  you def think Gonan.. its worth the extra £500?

XX


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everyone

How are you all today? 

I had a great day out shopping for plants yesterday.  The weather was gorgeous and I spent loads.  Nothing like a bit of retail therapy.  The problem is I'm a rubbish gardener so will probably kill them all when planting them. Or even more annoying, forget what they are and dig them up thinking they're weeds.  Then watched a dvd with some wine (so Laura,  you definitely weren't drinking alone).  Suppose I should give up drink soon in preparation for the next IVF but I love wine and I have absolutely no will power.  I used it all up giving up smoking. 

I'm feeling a bit rubbish today.  My AF arrived a few hours ago.  You'd have thought I'd know not to get disappointed by now.  But no.  I'm so dim I always think I'm pregnant (despite the fact a natural pregnancy would be almost a miracle).  


Liza xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Francie -    I've got no tubes but still something think I may be preg, some times I've even done a preg test! And not even been late!  

Oh gardening how fun... I do not know my daff from my dandelion myself but still good fun!

As for the drinking, I wouldn't worry too much.. just maybe cut down a bit, I personally don't think it will make much difference.


X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Francie I do exactly the same think its normal!!! 
My puponess is fine thanks feel normal apart from twinges on my left side going into my leg?? Do you think it could be my ovaries waking up again Oh an tired but no change there  And I think doing nothing makes you tired!! My Mum Sis an niece have just left so gonna have some lunch then get back on the sofa!!!
Laura how exciting for you!!!
LOL to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Just a quick one from me, after an up and down week worrying that the cycle was going to be abandoned we went ahead and managed to get four eggs yesterday.  However, the dreaded phone call today showed zero fertilisation  

This has never happened before we have always had at least 75% fertilisation.  So are at a complete loss as to why we couldn't even manage to get one.

They are tomorrow going to thaw our one and only frostie, which I don't hold out much hope for as we always seem to have bad luck!

Sorry for negative post, but so fed up with this game and on the verge of giving up!  Even had IVIG what a waste of money that was.

Jxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh Lynx jax am so sorry   But keep positive for your frostie mine made it (and I've had terrible luck so didn't think it would!) so yours can to! Sending you lots of  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LynnJax- so sorry   , fingers crossed thaw goes ok   

Francie- I do the same thing each month too, have peed on more fivers x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lynx -   I'm so very very sorry. What a terrible thing to deal with, this IF business really isn't fair.     I'l keep everything crossed for your little snow baby to thaw perfectly and grow into a little babe for you.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh Jax.  I'm so, so sorry .  I feel for you so much as we had the same dreaded phone call with our last IVF and I remember feeling like the ground had been pulled from under my feet. So much worse than a BFN.  All that energy and expense, it's not surprising you feel negative. You'd don't need to apologise for it.  Take good care of youreselves and each other.

I really   your frostie makes it.  Lots of   

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Linx - so sorry to hear that - devastating when you've come through so much.   for your frostie  
Hi to all!
Just got back from last antenatal class - its all coffee mornings from now on........  
Chat later
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ah how lovely Niks... so you got all that panting down to a fine art now?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

yes LB we have done a bit of that!  
How are you hun? Good news re Jinemed 
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm ok hon, feeling excited about heading to Turkey now!!  Very excited about going on my own too at the moment.. I'll feel all grown up!   Booked flights just debating between the two hotels, one is £500 more expensive but has pool and 4* but need to get cab to hospital, other cheaper but right by hospital.... I'm driving a poor girl on the Jinemed thread mad I think!!! 

How exciting, not long now til the wee one arrives, it all goes so quickly, oh I so hope I get to experience it one day.   CAn't imagine never having a bubba.  Ended up crying at tim yest as he was joking about me breast feeding the cat and I threw a wobbler telling him how I so deseperately would love to breast feed (not the cat!), daft how little thins set you off.  

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

You'll be fine hun   I was in NZ travelling alot on my own - sometimes its easier to eat out at lunch time then have something in your room in the evening. You might meet up with some others anyway. We'll all be here for you on the end of a computer  
you will have a baby hun - you've got TIME!
 nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm speaking to Ophelia on the other thread and she is there on her own at the moment, she has done it lots of times.  I actually love going on the plane on my own... done that a few times and always feel very sophisicated!!    I'm only there for 7 days on my own so not long and at least the cats will only be without someone here for 10 days.

I'm looking forward to it now.  

This will be our last go unless I have an amazing round.. only got 2 eggs last time... still in shock about that.  2 - How crap is that.    Manky granny ovaries!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- on my first cycle I only got 2 eggs too x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

But on your cycle I bet  you weren't on SP and 450 Menopur.  On my first cycle I got none!

But I just have to hope that was a bad month and a poorly managed cycle.

We'll see I feel I need to go somewhere different and have another go.  You never know I may be lucky.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- not sure without looking on dose but I was on SP and Puregon x

Yes you will be lucky  x xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I hope so honey.  We all deserve to be lucky.  Can't believe I'm on cycle 4!  Can you believe that 4 rounds of IVF!  Must be bonkers!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I'm dragging myself to the gym.  Catch you all later.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Enjoy, I'm sat on my back side whilst Alex watches a zombie film.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't feel bad... I've only just got out of bed!  Any way at the gym I'll prob only go sit in the steam room!  

Right... come on lazy **** let get your skates on... (thats me walking to myself!)

XXXXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi I'm bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!   xxxxxxxx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!  Wonder if any of you ladies can help.

I have been prescribed Pergoveris for my next ICSI cycle. My doctor said it is a new drug (just released in the UK last year) and should help me develop more follicles on my next cycle as i am known to be a poor responder to the stimming drugs. My first cycle was abandoned due to only developing 5 follicles (2 large and 3 small) during my 1st ICSI cycle.  I was on 150 iu of Puregon.

Has anyone heard of or is currently using this drug to stimulate their ovaries and what was the outcome?I am not anticipating alot of replys as i do know this is a newly marketed drug, but have read alot of good points about it, such as it is a combination drug containing FSH and LH. FSH as everyone knows is responsible for the develpoment of follicles and the LH is responsiblefor the final maturation of eggs.

Any information would be great.

Thanks!

Silverglitter79


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

God, what a day. Gave up the dog walk halfway through as I was soaked, and it's just one of those days that whatever I do doesn't go right.

Glitter - I'm sorry, I don't know anything about that drug. But if it's FSH and LH you should get good results - let us know how you get on!

Jax - I'm so, so sorry to hear about your zero fertilisation. That's just bloody devastating - as someone else said, worse than a BFN.
I'm keeping everything crossed your frostie makes it and is The One.

Nicks - I'm doing all my antenatal on one day - it's something they're trying down here. I don't know if I can be bothered with eight hours of it though! I didn't think that through properly I reckon.

Laura - are you at the gym now? I swear those places are bad for you. Full of bacteria!  

Merse - don't be bored! Play chess with me!

Liza - hello!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Can't play chess! And my ovaries ache!  
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nor can I! And ditto!  
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Do yours ache too How weird!! xxx


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for your support ladies.

I just don't know how we could go from good fertilisation on previous four goes to zilch, maybe my eggs are crap and I should give up on them, I just don't know.  They said that the sperm was not surrounding the eggs like they should, but only a couple of sperm were.

Merse lots of luck on your 2ww I really hope it works for you.

Francie what did they say the reason was when it happened to you?

Jxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think I would, even without the sperm problems we had, always go for ICSI with a small number of eggs Jax - it just seems a bit safer.
Will you go for ICSI next time?  

Merse - my ovoids have ached periodically throughout - so annoying!

xx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi 

J, on our first IVF we got 4 eggs out of 4 fertilised so we really weren't expecting zero on round 2.  It was such a blow.  The lab couldn't really tell us why.  I was convinced it was my eggs but apparently the paltry 3 I managed to produce all looked ok.  Like with you, they said the sperm just weren't interested in the eggs and didn't even swim up to say hello.  Bxxxxxds! When we got the full SA it turned out it wasn't that great.  My DH has sperm antibodies so maybe we should have been advised to have ICSI (we will next time).  But the lab weren't expecting it as the first round went so well. The only difference in behaviour was that my DH stopped taking zinc and vit c.  And he'd been drinking soya milk (on the advice on my acupuncturist!) which is apparently very bad for sperm.  You should be able to get a quick follow up with your clinic and have the lab report and SA explained to you. I'm so sorry.  It's such a kick in the teeth.  I cried for days and days.

Mirra, hope you've feeling better.  Sorry it's such a bad day there. 

Laura, I know what you mean about flying alone - SO grown up I always want to wear a classy trouser suit.  You have not got manky granny ovaries!!!!  

A big hello to everybody else.  have a good Saturday night. I'm about to have a long bath in the hope it shifts my period pain.  If that doesn't work, I'll move on to red wine...

Liza xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

.....my,my how many posts.....

sorry about the chess Mir I fell asleep..... 

Steph- Hope you are doing ok....tickets,passport money....oh and SUITCASES....!!!!!! ........how many days......!!! Eventually we have got round to sending Ugur's email so hopefully he will get it tomorrow/Sunday...anyway just incase can you get a room that has a big wardrobe and a put up....  ......take care..xxx

Lincs Jax - thinking of you sweetheart...lets hope that wee frosty is a wee fighter like our Rocky...     

Merse - PUPO lady of leisure   you getting brekkies in bed yet..... 

Laura -  ...another Jinemed groupie...wishing you all the luck in the world chicken...       

Beach - How are you honey?.....ds is on the xbox as we speak..whats yr darling Alex up to ... ....in fact dont tell me...we might get edited on here... 

Nicki - nearly gloves and newspaper time love...not quite yet!!!...dont forget to go to a restaurant on the day you are due you might just get a freebie meal.....(the ole waters breaking thing)... 

Mir - Will start chess honest.....!!!hows the wee yin ...just gie me a wee chance this time unlike scrab you naughtly girl..... ...no more software... 

Buggie - Hope the injections arent too bad.... 

Jenny -  

Little Jenny -... 

Swinny - thinking of you honey and hope you are well.....  

Inc - You too.....  

Im sorry if Ive forgotten anyone...hello to our newbies...the girls on here are fab just a bit mental... ......only joking..they are lurrrveeelllyyyy..... 

ok Im away to catch up with chess...maybe pop on later but watching saw IV tonight....why does my dh keep trying to scare me....also Ive got ovary pain  ....doesnt make sense cause im on the pill so maybe Im coming out in sympathy with Mir and Merse...

Lots and lots of big sloppy ones as usual just like Mr Merse's....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

19 days...arrggghhhhhh


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok tell me who did i forget....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- my darling friend....he's just watched a film, his second one today and I've had a bath x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

will let you know how Saw IV is...oh dear nothing like a romantic evening eh...!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

You can still have romance with Saw......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening!

Mirra - We've decided on Gonan.. Tim came in after all my deliberating and said he must ahve pool and gym!  

Gab - Yeah!!!  I'm coming to Turkey!

Francie - yeah I'm gonna wear a business suit!!    I think I will look sophisicated but no doubt I will turn up at the airport late, sweaty from running and with tea spilled down my front, then I'll wet myself if there's turbulance!! Not such a sexy image then!

Merse - You still bored?

I'm just having some womb juice and then down to the local curry house... mmmmm prawn dansak here I come!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

EVeryone seems to have much more busy lives than me...I;m here in nightwear ready for bed already!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - my life is far from exciting I promise!  I have been to the gym for about 10 mins apart from that i've been home on here! Have some womb juice... that'll liven things up!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;ve got some red.


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks ladies,

I think it will be a case of ICSI next time, christ I must be mad!  Only another extra grand I suppose!

Francie, it's just so blimmen weird how you can get good fert one one go and crap on another!  I have been researching something about Anti zona pellucida antibodies, which I think is something to do with the follicular fluid, may something to do with my blinkin immune system.  I won't bore you with the details as it's so complex.

Gabrielle, enjoy Saw IV, I found it quite scary!  I hate that scary clown...there is nothing scarier than a clown!

The worst thing with all this is that I have to go back to work next week and face this stupid chav in my office who is preggers and she shares every minute detail of her pregnancy with me!  Oh and she accidently got pregnant whilst on the pill!  Makes me sick, blah!  I sound like a bitter and twisted woman don't I?!  How do you cope with people like that?  She knows I have had losses too!!  

Laura enjoy the curry.

Beachgirl, I have been in my jammas all day!

I need to catch up where everyone is at.

Love

Jxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well....im waiting for dh bath water..no not sharing as Im defluffing tonight  ....sneaking his mac 3 too as its a better cut... 

well we are on the rose tonight...and a lovely chillie made by dh also...Ive had such an appetite being on the Pill... ...oh well all in preparation as they say..just been reading ophelia's posts and getting just a wee bit excited....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....Lincs Jax , I do find clowns very scary too....

ref the endless one at work... ....Miranda used to say to me to think that its not their baby you want its yours and I always think this when I feel... 

I understand im in a different situation from you honey...but just wanted to say these people are so ignorant and are so clueless.....I have a friend at work who experienced secondary infertility like me and she is now 20 weeks PG and she is just as tactless as the rest of them so it just goes to show you.

I know its going to be hard to ignore her at work but we are all here for you honey, going through this with you and supporting you all the way ok....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok...just been beckoned to the bath...ttfn...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jaxx - After a blow like that there is no other way to be than in PJ mode.    I live ona  council estate and every ****** person in the pub is up the duff  .  The best thing to do is realise life is not far and there is no reason this has happened to us.    I'm with you on the clown front!

Gab - I'm getting excited too!

Beach - I'm on the red too. 

Right I'll be back after my grub... 

XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

ENjoy your food Laura, We've finished the red now....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not on the wine!!!!!!!!!! Still bored been reading!! I'm def with whoever it was on the clown thing!!
Ovaries seem to have calmed down and convinced it hasn't worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beach I've done bugger all for weeks!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I hate weekends if we don;t have anything to do..seems such a waste.


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya

On to a new protocol...short cetrotide one.  I was all optimistic about this one, since my last two ones resulted in only one egg each.  Well...the much promised new protocol has resulted in two follicles and the nurse said she thinks only the lead one will survive.  Personally, I think she could be right...but how dare she say that after only three days of injections??

so I'm depressed...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Terry   don;t give up hope yet x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

sorry to gatecrash ladies,
just to say to terry, on my last TX i had a scan on day 4 of stimms and there was nothing there, not a follie in sight!! They then  changed the drugs around and a few days later i had 5 follies.
Don't give up just yet, ask if they can change drugs or the dosage.
good luck hun  
i was also on SP, cetrotide protocol


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Back from my parents and in pyjamas at last - I've been longing for my pyjamas.

Jax - I had the same situation at work! I was trying to be all mature about it, and thankfully I got pregnant before she was really big. But then she started trying to give me advice on dopplers and things! Oo, don't get a doppler, they don't work, etc etc - now that really made me mad.
Young thing, falls pg by accident while on the pill... now she's gagging to get back to work a couple of weeks after the birth.  
BUT - it's quite right - you don't want manky chav baby, you want yours. It calms me, thinking that.

Ophelia! Hello! Come and join the alternative Jinemed thread!   You qualify you know - and I may be wrong, but we are the only thread that prescribe red wine for the good of your womb!  

Merse - do you like knitting? Perhaps you could try a new hairstyle out on The Real Merse?

Terry - ignore that nurse. She sounds like a dope! It can all change so quickly, and three days is nowt.

Beach - I get bored too when it's rainy! Feel all useless if I can't get out with the dogs, and when it rains I don't fancy housework - does that make any sense? So I sit all disgruntled instead.

Laura - did you see the news yesterdaty, with all the Shannon lot boozing it up in the street behind the very proper BBC reporter?  

Gab - how did the depilation go?

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,


Terry - 3 days! You can't judge the cycle yet.. really... sack that nurse. 

Merse - How can you be bored... there is always stuff to do ...I could be off work for a year and still be 'pottering', why not organise ourself a ticker??


I'm in me JimJams too now.

Game of tetrus then bed.

Night night.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Dear Lincs Jax,

I am so, so sorry hon to read of no fertilisation - how absolutely gutting, it must have come as such a shock 

                   

that your frostie defrosts as beautifully as Merse's did and is soon tucked up with you where it belongs   

Sending you huge 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all 

*Mira *- hope you had a nice time at your parents'  At Lakeside we bought a swanky set of pots/pans in House of Fraser, reduced from £180 to £90, so guess that was a bargain! (although still a lot of money!) And a lovely little watch for my Mum, which is a late Mother's day present - she was with me so chose it herself.  And some £3 trackie bottoms in Primark to wear in Turkey when my belly inflates after stims (as it always does!). And an iPod for DH's birthday (also belated!) so that he can have a huge collection of music to listen to when we are away - he already has a dinky iPod shuffle which he uses at the gym but can fit 20,000 songs  on the new one we just bought - amazing! am really  cos he can listen to it happily while I read my books  Was the seafood restaurant you went to in Istanbul any good? would you recommend it? we luuuurve fish! 

*Gab *- hope your furry bits are now sleek and super-silky!  How was Saw IV?

*Terry* - so sorry that you are  - I think also that is too early to tell - what drugs/dose do they have on?

*Merse* - sorry you are bored already on your  - have you seen the book thread our Beachy started in the Chater VIP section - some good recommendations there!

*Francie/Liza* - have you ever tried mefanamic acid? on prescription from your GP - it really helps me when I have really bad period pain - hope you are feeling a lot better now 

*Silverglitter* - hi hon and welcome to the thread  - I have never heard of Pergoveris - but a mix of FSH and LH is meant to be good for poor responders, so will be very interesting to see how it works - will save you mixing up 2 lots of drugs if nothing else! 150 units is a very low dose - will you be getting a higher dose next time? and will it be short protocol (no downregging) or long protocol (downreg first)? wishing you lots and lots of luck for next time   

*AbbyCarter* - hi hon and welcome to the thread  sorry to hear you just had a negative cycle  when do you plan to cycle again? How has your response been each time - and have you been or long or short protocol?

*ElenaSch* - hi hon and welcome to the thread  - so sorry that your 3rd ICSI just failed - sending you  what do you have planned next? If I was you I would definitely not take DHEA until you have checked out the high DHEAS levels with your doctor - the DHEA may make it even more abnormal.

*Laura* - I think going away on your own will be really good for you - I went to Thailand on my own and met up with my younger brother and his wife while there - its really good for your confidence, you only have to please yourself which is very liberating, and you're bound to meet people to talk to  Sooo.... will it be Gonen or Taslik?  Hope Tim gets the job he went for!   

*Bugle* - how's it going hon? hope you are coping OK with the jabs - when is your first stimms scan?

*Izzy* - how is your stimming going also?

*Odette* - sending you huge 

*SJC* - good luck for testing on Monday hon - I really hope you get a big fat positive!   

*Sunshine* - hope all is well and that the bleeding has stopped   

 to Nicks, Inc, Emma, Beach, Roozie, Pin, Paul&Jen, and anybody I have missed - sorry but soooo late and v. tired! 

love Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Aaaarggghhh!!! 11 days!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Another grey and wet day here today.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Horrid, isn't it? My cat's been out in it since last night. He must be tucked away somewhere trying to keep dry.

I think I'll do some housework, perhaps...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've just gone through one of my kitchen cupboards, fancy a walk tbut don't want to get drenched!  Also can';t be bothered washing hair if not doing anything.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's just drains the will to do anything out of you this weather. I so look forward to my weekends and don't feel satisfied if I can't get anything done! I'll have to really robe up if I want to go walking.

The dogs won't mind though!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to go and put some make up on, might see if Alex fancies baking as we're at home.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning!
The weather is terrible isn't it! DH has just gone food shopping as his football has been called off, you can imagine how happy he is about that!!
I think I'm bored cause I can't be bothered to do anything as I feel it hasn't worked I just feel totally normal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna go and do a few hours work tom as can't do sitting around anymore!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup - this weather is officially boring the pants off us all!  

We could have a party? I don't feel like a party though. Sigh.

Where's my cat? I'm just sitting here, fretful and bored!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is your cat back yet Mir? Bet its under a nice bush somewhere keeping dry! We've got a huge bush at the front of our house and theres always a cat under it! xx


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, all, have moved over to here as I am now a "poor responder". 

I have been advised by one of the girls on another thread to start taking DHEA. She mentioned you could only get it from America, however there is a site based in London that will post it free. I,m presuming it is the same drug, about £32 for 360 capsules 50mg. 

What dose would you recommend ( I,m 41) and have consultants reccommended anyone to take these.

Tracy


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome t23mow
I got mine from the States www.dhea.com, took 2-3 weeks to deliver and I paid $120 (+ 15 delivery) for three 180 x 25mg slow response micronised DHEA. To my knowledge the one sold by the UK site is not micronised (supposed to help with a absorption). The study so often quoted (have you seens it?) used 25mg three times a day. Hope that helps.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Odette - I have only just seen your post. I am so, so sorry  You are so brave to even be thinking about your next plan of action. I am thinking about you. That was awful timing bumping into your friend; I think sometimes that somebody up there is testing us to see just how much we can endure. We are all here for you. There's nothing that anybody can say to make this better, but we all know exactly how you are feeling. Take care of you and hubby 

Abby - I have been taking DHEA for about 10 months now and on my last cycle my eggs were good quality so I have to put that down to the DHEA. I take 50mg a day and I get mine from a website called Biovea.

Laura - How did Tim's interview go?
PMA hun, you are going to get more than 2 egglets this time. Different drugs, different clinic&#8230;it's all going to be good 

Merse - Hope you are indulging yourself on your 2ww babes. 

Beach - Hello matey. Love your new Heart thingy, its lovely xx Another Saw fan hey, I am in good company then. Paul and I love the Saw films.

Hi ElanaSch welcome to our thread

Liza - I've only got one tube left and its all crimped up so no chance of a natural pregnancy but I still have a tiny bit of me each month that allows me to hope that it could happen. It never does and I still get upset each time AF arrives.

Lincs Jax - Oh that's devastating. I am routing for your little frostie, hope she thaws out nicely today and this hasn't all been in vain for you. I had to deal with a youngster who fell preggers by accident on my last cycle and she banged on about it all the time. She sat right across from me so there was no escape. Its just bl**dy cruel.

Gabs  17 days&#8230;whhhooo hooo. I am excited for you. I am fine, counting down myself now so that feels good. Have you got all your holiday clothes bought for your trip to sunny Turkey?? Are the boys looking forward to it?? Oh and I get in to sooooo much trouble for nicking Paul's Mach 3

Terry - take no notice of that stupid nurse. Keep an open mind and a  attitude 

Steph - I went Primarni shopping too yesterday, got two bags full for £37, bargains whoo hooo!! I do love that shop.

Tracy - Hi and welcome to team PR. I have just ordered some more DHEA from Biovea off the internet and it was £30 for 360 x 50mg. They've got some promotions on at the moment and once you've ordered once with them you get a 10% discount for every other purchase you make and its free P&P with orders over £29 I think. Here's the link

http://www.biovea.net/product_list.asp?CID=6

I currently take 50mg but some of the girls took 75mg, 50 in the morning and then 25mg at night. I have been taking it for so long now though I figure that 50mg should be fine for me.

Off to Ikea now to look at wardrobes. Oh the excitement!!

Bye for now
Sarah xxx

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Tracy! Welcome to the thread - you're in the right place.

Morning Sarah! Oo, wardrobes - I love shopping for the house.

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Morning/Afternoon Ladies.... 

Mir - Hello hen...tell Pete..scottish plain bread for toast this morning...found it in Tescos... ...hows the wee man then....x

Ems - Out of sight but not mind....      .....hows the  ...hopefully not too long and youll be feeling better honey... 

Nicki W -  ..hope you are well too..got me gloves in ready now....Im on call tomorrow... ...so not yet ok...!! 

Hello to the other Nicki... 

dearie me what a day...dh has taken the dogs out bless him....Im in the middle of sending back five hundred parcels to the next catalogue as things just dont fit.... 
like you steph I wear baggy skirts/trackies while stimming so got a few of them...
Merse sending you lots of babydust...its early days yet sweetie..come on PMA...          ...one of my friends from another thread fell PG on a FET cycle naturally as well as with FET and she is 20wks PG with twins..boy and girl so not identical two different eggs can you believe that and she was also convinced it hadnt work...remember this is nearly like a natural cycle so you prob wont get any PG symptoms till near the end of yr 2ww.... ....hang in there honey... ...why dont you be like sad me and get a 1000 piece jigsaw I swear by it and Im also taking one to turkey to keep us busy... 

Swinny - Yes my love the boys are looking forward to turkey..how nice of you to think of us all even though you are going through so much yourself...ds wanted to take his Xbox as he realised we got wireless but dh not having it maybe it is just a bit big.... .....ds also understands why we are going and what may be the result either way...he has been very grown up about it which really helps...I am blessed I already know that... .....Good luck with yr cycle honey my its going to be busy on here...x 

Beach - Just realised we are going to be cycle buds... ...you are 19 days in counting too....       ...hope this will be the one for us both honey...I will be praying for all of us,..cant wait to see a lot of     ...on  this thread at easter that bunny is going to be busy..... 

Laura - Hows the heed Mrs..I was really good last night 2 glasses of rose..but still over hang this morning...SAW IV was good but usual of me gets a bit mixed up at the end... ...dh still managed to scare me before we went to sleep... ...he is so bad...

Steph - What can I say thinking of you chicken....primark sounds good plan may have to pop in on my day off this week..you all set then...   

Hello to Sunshine...hope that bleeding has stopped honey....  

Hello to Inc,Roozie,Pin and anyone else Ive forgotten...sorry.... 

Odette - thinking of you honey.... ....one day at a time.... 

Lincs Jax - also thinking of you... 

Also forgot to send lots of       and        to our ladies that are undergoing treatment right now and scans...thinking of you all too.... 

ok definately lost the plot now off to do some ironing (lurvely)...catch all you ladies later...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Tracy and welcome x 

Gab- I've lost the plot too, we've opened a bottle of red since we aren;t going anywhere....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...nothing like a little womb juice to keep u going.......ooops should be ironing but im staying on line in between.....us ladies are so multi skilled.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse Go and start a JIGSAW Mrs.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I'm actually out of bed now showered and dressed so thats an achievement!!!!!  Will do some more reading this afternoon I think!! I do like jigsaws but not going out to get one and gonna do a bit of work over the next few days to keep me busy!!
xxxx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Steph and all the girlies on this thread. Hope you're enjoying the rest of the weekend despite of the horrible weather outside. 

Yes they have increased FSH dose to 300iu which is double compared to before; it also means i get double the dose of LH which will be 150iu as it is a combi drug regime. I got 5 follicles with my last cycle so hopefully i get at least 10 this time. Unfortunately i will be on the long protocol again (don't know why) so will be injecting with Buserelin for DR. I am now just waiting for AF to arrive and then they will scan me again just after my period to see whether my polyp has come away with AF. As you all know i bled just before i was about to start DR (supposed to DR on 12/03), so they called me in for a scan where they found a small polyp (i just had one removed during my salpingectomy in November). Because it is small they said i wait till my next AF in the hope the polyp disappears with the bleed. So fingers cross   as i am so desperate to start another cycle again as i didn't get far with my 1st.

Thats all from me for know. Just got back from the gym; got to hit the shower now. Till next time!

Silverglitter79


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Silverglitter79, I hope the naughty polyp disappears with next AF and that with the higher dose you will get more follies next time.

Merse, it's very early days for symptoms, what about watching some good DVD's, it's really hard to think of anything else though isn't it.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  

Miranda, I hope your cat has turned up, is your doggy OK now?  Your comment about manky chav baby, really made me laugh and it  has helped heaps and really put it into perspective.

Sarah, happy wardrobe shopping, spend spend spend!

Steph and Gabrielle, not long now, I was looking at Jinamed and it does look really good.  What did you think of Saw IV Gabrielle?

Laura, hope you had a lovely curry last night, travelling on your own does make you feel really grown up, it's almost like you are going away on business.

Terry, three days is way too early, really it is.

Well what a rollercoaster we have been on and you have all been so kind and supportive  , we got the telephone call this morning to say that our one lonely frostie (Splosh), had thawed 100%, it was still a grade 2 four cell embie!  I was in bed watching Curb your Enthusiasm, thinking it would be bad news, so we then had to leave for the clinic in half an hour, had to quickly have a bath!  Was crapping myself as the last two transfers I have had have been horrendous, but this time I took something to calm me down and listened to my ipod.  When it came to transfer our little frozen Splosh had grown to a six cell!  I know FET are not as successful, but at least we do have a little bit of hope now and have at least made it to the 2ww.  We are being realistic about this and have even thought about our plans for next time and our feet are firmly on the ground I can tell you!  I have promised myself not to TRY and overanalyse everything and there will be no constant checking of my knockers, well I will try not to anyway!   

Well am going to get back to bed now and watch some more Curb!

Love

Jxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello

Mirra -Has pussy cat turned up?  Sure Merse is right and just hiding somewhere to keep dry!  Sure she'llbe home when tummy rumbles.

Silver - I have to say I'm a bit confused wh your cycle was abandoned.. 5 follies is fine... was you stiming a very long time to get those 5?  And you were on a very low dose too.    Hope they get it sorted next time.

Merse - I always work through my 2ww.. go crazy otherwise... just don't do too much. Come on Rocky!!!! 

Jax - Oh another on the FET 2ww!!!  PUPO!!! 

Beach - I can't drink at home too early as I just end up asleep on the sofa!

Gab - I hate ironing... I only do it if I really have too!

Love to all I've missed. X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, FANTASTIC Jax!!!! Your Frostie sounds like another fighter!

That's such a good sign, it dividing straight after defrosting - it really wants to live.

The cat turned back up, thank God, slept for three hours and now he's out again! I really need to get his balls lopped off...

Whoo! So you're PUPO now!!!

hello all you other chaps! Think I'm going to lie in bed and read now - be a lazy moo.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jaxs- that's fabulous news, congratulations on being PUPO x x 

Just woke up from nap ,would have stayed on settee but my boy cat thought I'd be better off awake....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mira - Your cats not a ginger one is he?  We want our girl to have babies with a ginger tom!  Not yet but when we move!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah - he's my all black lucky cat!

But black-haired men often have ginger kids, don't they?   Maybe we should try it.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Is lucky balck up for some loving then!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What are you two like


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just wanted to pop on in between dh shirts..... 

                                                                                 

couldnt resist a dance for our PUPO   ...FET ladies...yes it does sound like you both have 2 little fighters on board especially since they divided just after being thawed...clever embies... 

Take care my girlies..will be having a little sherbet  for you tonight keeping everything crossed for you....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Lucky...here kity kity kity.....is he a boy then?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm desperate for the pitter patter of tiny feet!

Tim made me cry last night in the indian, he said how sad he is about being the only one without kids in his mates and he hates himself for being so jealous of them, we talked about dnor and he said he didn't want a baby which wasn't mind as he wants to have a baby with me not with someone else.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura  ....are we playing musical threads then.... ...you are making me dizzy....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, that's sweet! See, he DOES think about it all!

Coco would be well up for a bit of pussy (cat)! I think that's what he does all day, wander about sowing his oats.

Gab - what are you like, dancing before your Asti?

Beach - have a nice nap?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It was a lvoely nap thanks, feels like not done very much this weekend though as haven't been anywhere


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

No Asti today.... ...on  call tomorrow so cant go to work with even a slight baggy head as could finish work tomorrow night at tenish...lets hope not...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

actually will be having just a wee one for our PUPO girls... ....oh cant resist....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - My kitty drivng me mad when she wants some action, only about every 4 months but she pesters the life out of my neutered persian and I've even caught them doing it!!  I may have to look into getting her some kitty sex toys to keep her satisfied!  Can't face having her 'done' as seems so cruel ... she prob wants to be a mum too!

Gab - Me and Mirra were doing musical thread last night! 

Beach - Why not go for a walk in the rain? Get some fresh air... or there is a kids film on at 5 which I may snuggle up in bed and watch.

Oh horror fans there is a good film on tonight 'white noise' I saw it at flicks and was good!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Go for  a walk in the rain, I'd get wet


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Put your rain mac on!  It'll be fun!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just stuck my head out of the door and it's freezing and windy so will give it a miss!  Just going to cook dinner so around on and off


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh what you having?

I'm still in bed!  Thats terrible... feel very lazy today.. is Sunday.

I just had some pasta and spinach  ... was bland.  Feel a snooze coming on!

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm doing carbonara and alex is having chilli and rice


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Mirra – Still no decision on the wardrobes and Paul wants to build them next weekend so we haven’t done very well. I am off for a lie down with my relaxation cd now as my head hurts from all that running around IKEA. Glad the kitty is back xx

Gabs – What’s your DS called? He could do with a little Nintendo DS to keep him occupied. My nieces and nephews are never off theirs. Definitely get yourself down to Primark, they’ve got loads of lovely holiday gear in now.

Lincs Jax – That lovely news about your little frostie.. Well done for getting to PUPO. Chill now and try and enjoy being PUPO for your 2ww.

Merse & Jax  – Here’s a little embie dance to help your frosties on their way                       

Beach – Can I come for my tea then if its Carbonara?

Sunshine – Hope you are ok sweetie xx

Sarah xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

CArbonara is one of my favs... welll with vegie bacon of course.  Mmmm.

Hi Sarah!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah and Laura- you could have come for tea but it's all gone now


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm having roast chicken when DH has finished cooking, it I'm starving!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love carbonara though!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh roast is good too though.  I love roast parsnips!  Mmmm!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh so do I they are my fav too!! We are having roast parsnips,carrots and peppers and boiled broccoli,cauli,cabbage and leaks!!! Can't wait!!!
Got another question if anyone can ansa?? I'm leaking watery clear discharge(like I've wet my knickers!!) I had this when I did my last lot of stims and about 6wks into my last pregnancy. I can feel it coming out all the time (sorry TMI ) and if I didn't wear a pad I'd have completely wet knickers! When I asked the clinic before they said it was oestrogen, do you think its the HRT?? 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I've had that too when cycling but can't remember which bit!  Sure its the HRT or te progesterone.  Think you can get that in early preg too but prob bit early for any signs yet.  Rocky is prob just implanting today?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea didn't think it was anything to do with Rockey!! Don't think he's up to much!!!??!! Wonder if I have too much oestrogen?? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Can you have too much oestrogen - Sorry I'm rubbish... if the clinc isn't worried I wouldn't be eitehr.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know I'm rubbish too!!! I'm on 6 tablets a day!!!!!!!!!!!! Will email them tom an see what they say! Life is never easy is it
Dinner was lovely can't move as too full!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sure its all fie hon.  Don't fret not good for Rocky.

Right I'm off for a swim.  XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- a swim at this time off night


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quickie to say to *Lincs Jax*:

YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Go Splosh!!!!! Go Splosh!!!!!    

So glad your embie defrosted so well - and another one which had a growth spurt before it even went back in - gotta be a good sign!   

Hope it will soon be donning its velcro suit and flinging itself against the walls of your womb!   (and that Rocky will be doing the same in Merse's!!)

Take special care hon, and I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too  , we are all rooting for you   

When will your official test day be?

 to everyone else!

Steph xxx

P.S. *SJC* - good luck for testing tomorrow hon  - really hope it has worked!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Francie*3rd IVF due to start mid-April 2008*Jnr*1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London - mid-March 2008*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Laurab* Jinemed - 23/04/08 for 4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI*LittleJenny*Here on behalf of her sister, who is due to start 1st IVF*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08 *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - due to start downregging ?? March 2008*Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - due to start 20th March 2008*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start April 2008*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - start downregging 08/03/08*Bugle*2nd ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - flying out 20/03/08*Cath J*3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - start downregging 01/03/08*Gabrielle*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 03/04/08*Izzy1971*2nd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 27/03/08*Terry*5th ICSI - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - testing ??/03/08    *Merse1*FET - one fighter frostie transferred 13/03/08 - testing 27/03/08    *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - 2 embryos on board - testing 17/03/08    *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - 2 embryos on board - testing 17/03/08    *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *T23mow*1st ICSI - February 2008 - three eggs - no fertilisation  *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan 15/03/08 - due ??/??/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008  (triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just wanted to say nite,nite as off too bed soon.....

Merse - ref the watery discharge...when I was taking clomid...at the time of ovulation I used to get a lot of watery discharge sorry TMI aswell as ovulation pain...maybe it could be that honey because remember you didnt switch yr body off so you could be ovulating naturally too...Im sure its nothing to worry about sweetie...just try and relax and let little Rocky make his bed in there.... 

Laura - swimming you are mental... ...but it helps doesnt it...especially in the public sector.. ......enjoy...

Beach - sorry silly scottish person here doesnt know what Carbonara is....we have just had chillie...dh special so will be paying for it tomorrow not a good idea me thinks never mind...saw IV was brills...I love being scared at dvd's..... ....so has Alex got over his xbox withdrawl yet...x

Swinny - my ds is called David...like his dad...David is also hebrew for "Beloved" yes he likes nintendo, he will be taking his nintendo he also has a PSP too.... ...but we all have shots of that.... ...cant believe youll be cycling soon honey...

Mir - Hope you enjoyed the sleep honey.... 

Steph - Hope you are well..bet you and Paul are getting excited now.... 

anyway like i said got a few wee jobs to do so catch u all tomorrow maybe....otherwise take extra special care everyone....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks for the update...Steph... ....dont know how you remember it all....also Good luck for testing tomorrow...SJC....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

also Im a bit naughty   and missed off positive vibes on some of my personals so here is some more...

                                  ......


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi ladies, just a quick reply to laurab's post.

I did have 5 follies - 2 dominant large ones and 3 small ones, so it was either going to be the 2 from the large ones or the 3 from the small ones. I was told that if the follies were similar in size then i would've been able to proceed with the chances of getting all the 5 eggs quite high. But because the 3 follies were lagging behind it wasn't worth it. If i chose to go ahead i would have got 2 eggs only (as the 3 would be immature) or if i had waited till the 3 follies were big enough then the 2 dominant one would have already burst. Because this was a self funded cycle i chose to just abandon that cycle and start again. But now have to wait till my next cycle again because of the polyp they fould in my uterus. Nothing seems to go right!    

Wow, did that make sense? I'm so sleepy. I'll explain properly tomorrow. Good night ladies!!!! back to work tomorrow (for me anyway!)

Steph - i'm amazed on how you manage to follow everyones treatment here!!!! hands down to you!!!!  

Till next post!

Silverglitter xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab I did switch my body off I down regged on 0.5 buserilin then carried on with 0.25 and HRT tablets then just recently cyclogest till my oestrogen and progesterone levels were right for ET! Its annoying me now gonna have to email clinic in the morn!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*t23mow*- so sorry I missed you before - we have been rabbiting so much today your post was a little lost!  welcome to the thread hon  I have amended the list so you are now on there - didn't want you to think I was ignoring you! 

I have been taking 75mg DHEA (1 x 3 times a day) for the last 4 months - this seems to be the optimum amount to take/amount of time to take it for before a treatment. I told my new clinic that I was taking it and they were very pleased - but you should always check with your own doctors though, as opinion seems to differ on it.

How many eggs did you get last time, on what dose? Was you on a long or short protocol?

Wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide to do next hon   

Steph xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Good Luck for tomorrow SJC -    we need a positive on the board

Thanks for your support ladies 

I'm flying ourt to Barcelona tomorrow for a couple of weeks - maybe get an appointment to see about DE.

This has been a hard week-end knowing I'll never have my own biological child  - I haven't slept properly since my neg cycle.

i had to work this week-end which was not great - parents coming to see their little kids perfoming on stage and me being very envious of them.

Speak soon

odettexx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

SJC - tested already I think I read on the other thread. Unless we are thinking of a different person...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

SJC - If you've tested hope it was a BFP!

Silver  - well hopfully you will do better next time, on a low dose so plenty of room for adjustments.  

Gab - Caronara is patsa with cheese sauce and bacon in it.. think your meant to have an egg yolk miked in too!

Odette -    Have a lovely time in Barcelona, hope your appointment goes well.  

Had nice swim and steam.. my body is a temple and all that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Lynx Jax - Sorry to hear about the fertilisation issue but great news that you have a little fighter on board.  I have everything crossed for you   

Merse - Hello PUPO lady?  Rocky should be settling in nicely now.  I didn't have any implantation pains or bleeding with this FET.  I can't remember if I had lots of discharge - all I can remember is the nasty cyclogest.

Steph  - Not long to go now!!!!!     Thanks for the updated list - you're like the PR Head Teacher  

Gabs - Hope work isn't too stressy today.  Not long for you now either hun!  Oooo, I'm so excited for you   

Mira - Glad the cat came home

Beach - How are you doing hun?  Not long for you either - this is your time   

LB - Can't believe you went swimming so late.  I can never be bothered to go to the gym after 7:30 as I'm too much of a lazy slob!  Finger crossed that Tim gets the job  

Odette - Enjoy your holiday and good luck with the appointment  

Nicki - Hope everything's ok with you  

Hello to Buggie, Silverglitter and everyone else - sorry my mind's mush at the moment.

Suffering from lots of headaches at the moment and the m/s is still here - grrrrr.  Am craving plain ice lollies at the moment but they seem impossible to find over here as they all seem to be mixed with either ice cream, sherbet(!) or pieces of fruit.  I can't even find ice poles anywhere either!  Might have to start making my own!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Emma - Our gym has a lovley pool with under water lighting etc in the evening and after 7 is adults only, I'm a bit of a misery guts in the pool, hate kids splashing around me!  Sure I'm just jealous!  But  nice late at night as empty and very relaxing.  

XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds lovely Laura!!! How are you today? I've had a bit of a cry this morn as not had a single twinge I'm sure nothing is happening!  I knew it was a long shot but its still really hard!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everybody 

Steph, thanks for the update. They're are so many of us!  Well done for keeping such good track.  And thanks for the tip about mephanic (?) acid pain killer.  I have heard of that but never tried it.  Maybe I should as last month I almost gave myself a stomach ulcer with all that ibuprofen.  

Lincs Jax, I am so happy for you and your frostie.    This IVF business is such a roller coaster!  But I reckon "curb your enthusiasm" is as good a way as I've found to keep sane.  We've just finished watching th 5th series on dvd (took us 2 nights!!!).  Hilarious.

Odette, I hope all goes well in Barcelona, that you manage to get an appointment and to have some therapeutic distractions be they of the retail, cultural, food and drink or any other kind.  You really deserve to be kind to yourself.  Well done for picking yourself up and keeping going (and dealing with all those kiddies and proud parents). You sound like one very strong and determined lady. 

Merse, hang in there.  Not too long now.     

Terry, don't believe that nurse.  I HATE those sort of casual comments. Like everyone else has said, it's far to early to say anything.  

Sarah, when do you think you might be starting in April? I reckon I will be starting stimms around the 13th.  

Morning to you to Laura.

Good luck to everyone else about to have scans or starting treatment.  

Love to everyone else.

I've been feeling a bit low. Just worked out that out of an adult population of 180 in our village, I am the only woman over the age of 20 that doesn't have a child!  No joke.  We must live in the most fertile part of France.  Shame it doesn't rub off on me. We spent most of the weekend with friends who have 3 kids.  Sometimes it feels like the main topic of conversation is the last cute thing the 2 year old did.    Not long now till our final IVF.  I'm really scared about how I will cope if it doesn't work. I'm finding it hard to be positive as I don't want to get my hopes up again.  Sorry to be on such a downer.  Not what you want to read on Monday morning.      

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse-    Oh hon, I wish I could promise you its gonna work but I can't.  BUT you stand as good a chance as anyone else.  Its a good embie from a good batch, it divided as soon as it defrosted which shows it was not harmed in the freeze.  And I'm sure al the twinges etc you feel in 2ww are EC related not Implantation related.  Its only tiny you really wouldn't feel it implanting.  'Normal' people don't feel implantation, just s mad folk.   Come on Rocky!   When is test day?  Thursday week?  

Francie -   I know the feeling of a cycle being so final.  This go will be our last with my eggs and Tim doesn't want donor. So I guess that will be the end of the road for us.  Is so hard but keep strong and we'll all deal with it as and when things happen.

I've just put my first thing on ebay!  Trying to de-clutter!

XXXX


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Morning all,

Silver, I am sorry you have had to cancel this cycle and I hope you can get rid of that Polyp and be ready to go again soon.

Steph, you are one superwoman to keep track of where everyone is at, thanks for the positive vibes.  Not sure when I will test as of yet.

Merse hon, you have a strong little fighter on board there, it's so bloody hard to keep upbeat all the time, but your little embie is truly a little fighter, I still think it's way way too early to be feeling anything, I really do.  Please don't give up hope  

Francie, I am sorry you are feeling down, I know how it feels when everyone else seems to have what they want and we all have to struggle so much just to be in with a chance.    I wish it could work for all of us and I get so annoyed when you see pregnant chavs chuffing on ****    I hope you feel better soon, I am also watching series five at the mo, now onto the second disc. 

Emma, hope your headaches get better.

Hello, Laura, Miranda, Beach, Gabrielle and anyone else I may have missed, I can't keep up!

Had a really upset tum yesterday, can it be the pessaries?  I won't go into detail but it was not good! 

Love

Jxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning Ladies

SJC – Hope your test was BFP  

Sunshine – How are things, has the bleeding stopped. Let us know that you are ok chick  

Odette – Have a good relax while you are away. We are all thinking about you sweetie  

Gabs – two Davids then, that’s lovely. I really hope little David gets his brother or sister from this cycle, you all so deserve it. Its nice that he understands and can support you too. What a gift that is.

Laura – I am so with you on that swimming thing, I am a misery guts too and I like the pool to be a kid free zone when I swim, sound like Victor Meldrew don’t we? Hope you had a good one this weekend. Was it’s a boozy one?? I am looking forward to this weekend as its that Hacienda Revival night on Sunday and I intend to make the most of it. Its Graeme Park, Mike Pickering and PA's from A guy called Gerald and Shaun Ryder (if he's sober enough to be stood upright)

Frankie/Liza – Yey we are going to be cycle buddies   I am hoping to start my stimms on the 13th AF permitting. Come on honey it’ll be us with bumps soon too. I take Mephanamic Acid for my AF pains its fab xx

Emma – Hope the quest for lollies isn’t driving you too mad xx

Hi Steph, Mirra, Inc, Terry, Nicks, Merse,Silverglitter, Beach, Terry, Pin and anyone that I’ve missed.

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

crikey - I haven't been on here for two days and have completely lost touch!!!!

I haven't time to read through everything, so I will just have to carry on from where I left off.

A quick post as I have to do dreaded menagon muscle injections (I am tempted never to do IVF ever again after these- I can hardly walk/ hurts like hell to ride and am losing the will power to make myself inject...) 

Other bad news is I seem to be super sonically over responding to the stuff. Have had 3 scans and bloods, and reduced dosage from 300 - 225 - 150. I have a stupid amount of follies and they are way too big for this stage. Need to be careful of OHSS and woried whole cycle is not going to happen   don't know whats going on?

Off to Turkey on weds - if my follies don't peak too soon 

I hope everyone else is doing well and I will try to take Dh's laptop to update from Jinemed.
Not really prepared for all this.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Buggie -    Oh hon, what odd news to get on the PR thread! What was you on last time? I'm sure they will be able to sort things out, poor you... where is DH?  I'll keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Buggie - Ouch    Those injections sound like a nightmare. Hang in there kiddo, not long til Turkey. Hopefully when you get there they can monitor you really closely and do your injections for you. Good luck with it matey and we are routing for you.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.

DH is still away   - gets back weds morning and we fly out weds pm - good job we are not TTC naturally as his absence may be the problem!!!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Buggie,

oh hon, I am so sorry you are having such a bad time - the others are right, the sooner you are in Turkey and under close supervision the better. I am sure you have been told this but you need to make sure you are necking as much water as you can (3-4 litres a day), to ward off the OHSS.

How many follicles did you have last time hon? Was it only 3 eggs from a large amount of follies? Sorry but I can't remember.

Are you staying at the Gonen and what are your dates?

Sending you loads of  - we are all here for you 

Love to you and T

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

What size and how many you got?  Whats your E2?  Can they coast you for a bit?

I could meet you ina  service station in the middle of us to do your jab if you need me!  Might get some funny looks though!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello x

Just a quick question from me as not sure what to do, due to start tx very shortly and will be on 2ww towards the end of April, parents told me today they're thinking of going away for a forthnight which will coincide with this time....do I tell them I'd like them not to go as I'll be on 2ww or not say anything?Help


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello again

Jabs went Ok tonight - less medicine less painful?

Last time I had 18 follies and 3 eggs

This time I have ...... PCOS I think!!!!   Am on D9 of cycle and stimmed since D3. 
2 days ago e2 levels were 160 I think and now over 1000- which he said can also be 3600 on another scale. Is that Bad? Can you suddenly develop PCOS overnight? Anyway - I have..... finding it hard to come out with as I know it's not good....... 25 follies plus some little ones. 

I did ask if there were any specific probs with  this and he just said OHSS - but what if ... no eggs.... peak to soon.... more worried about all these things than OHSS

So do I just need todrink lots?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bugle- plenty of fluid is recommended for OHSS x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep drink lots... er... i'm not sure what else.. have you googled it?  Do yo uonly get OHSS if they are big follies?  It does sound very PCOS doesn't it.  Hmmm.

I'm sure they will get it all uner control.. have you spoken to Dr Turkey??


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beach - I know how you feel honey, my mum was away for the whole month on my last cycle and it was really hard. She's had her hols booked for 6 months beforehand and when we found out the dates of the cycle she asked me if I wanted her to cancel it and I said no. It was hard not having her around, but Paul was there with me. Not the same as your mum though is it. I am only a little drive away so if you need me just shout xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Sarah- I don't think that they've realised their going away will coincide with my tx....we're not a very open family so not sure whether to say something or not but also don't want to feel like I've stopped them going away!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just noticed that you're starting your 4th cycle shortly, how are you feeling about it?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Buggie - My friend who is carrying twins developed OHSS and they just told her to rest up as much as she could and drink shed loads of water. On the plus side of things between me and my friend Louise, we know of 3 people who developed OHSS and all three went on to have multiple prenancies and healthy babies


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beach - That's exactly how I felt. I didn't want her not to go on my account. I am glad that they went now as it wasn't as bad without her as I thought it would be, she was on the phone everyday, so it felt like she was there for me when I needed a cry and what have you!

I am really excited about starting again. I am fired up after getting so far with the last cycle. I just hope all goes well again for us. How are you now? feeling any better about the whole thing?

S xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I think it's just nerves and knowing how I'll feel if it doesn't work....but we're survivors so will get through this won't we x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm always so jealous of people who have close families..  I'd love to be able to talk to my family about all of this.  

Its gonna be busy on here over next few months.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks guys  what would I do without FF   you always have the best advice 
I will remain calm and drink lots!!! 
Laura - I like dr. Turkey! - Dr ertan has spoken to him twice tonight - so it's all under his control methinks - incidentally dr ertan is lovely and has rung me back so promptly - he deserves a gold star! 
Anyway - off to bath and bed now. Early start and lots of packing to do tomorrow PM


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Me, too.... 

Hello girls...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening my dears...just a quickie... .... ....Just wanted you all to know Im thinking of you.... 
Have a good flight Buggie  ...take extra special care , im working late tomorrow again so will prob catch up with you on the Jinemed thread

SJC - Just wanted to send you a  ...no matter what the news is

Night,Night my lovelies...going to bed as may be called out later...x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Buggie,

hope you have a nice rest 

I'm afraid I don't know much about PCOS coming on out of nowhere - maybe ask on peer support or on the PCOS thread?

25 follies is a lot  The reason you need to worry about it is that 1% of OHSS sufferers end up in hospital with it. If you do develop it before ET then they would probably cancel ET and freeze your embryos, as pregnancy exacerbates it. They would then put them back when your body has returned to normal, which can take a few weeks. 

Sorry I don't mean to frighten you, but is best to be aware that it can be serious - keep  that water, you have good doctors looking after you and you should be fine, with a great crop of eggs!   

Take care sweetheart 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

SJC -    from me too, if you are still reading this thread.

Gab, have a nice rest, hope you don't get called out! 

Steph xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Bugle - Taranisi advised lots of water + up the protein intake .  He advised a 1l of milk or dairy products combined a day...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh.... I just lost 2 posts!!!!!

Buggie - take care hon, drink lots and sleep.

Hi Steph

Mirra - Wheres you?

Merse - You working?

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm over on the other thread! Or I WAS, till you called me over here again!

Shall we start a thread for poor responders who are also going to/have been to the Jinemed?  

Sorry - I'm gagging to lie on my back, so no personals tonight.

Lots of love to you all though...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - enjoy your 'lying on your back'


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, the very thought! maybe if I'd eaten less...

Night!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm confused is Buggie Bugle or are they different people I thought buggie was from Hants and Bugle from Wales Or am I going mad?? 
I'm still a miserable symptomless cow!!!!
Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning!  
yes Merse I was thinking that   We shall check with Steph the great list girl - or ask buggie and bugle!
How you today - when is test?? where's that ticker??  
I've only just got up - just couldn't get out of bed - slept really badly though   Can't believe a body can make that much wee in the night!   I actually managed to go to the shop yesterday on my own so really enjoyed that - had to lie on sofa all afternoon to pay for it though but it was worth it. Relaxing day today!  
Chat later  
Nicks


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Merse & Nicks - I was thinking the same too  

Nicks - Glad you've got a chilled day ahead of you - take it easy  

Merse - It's still way too early for symptoms    When's your test date and where's you ticker PUPO lady

xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one confused!!!! 
Nicks hope you are relaxing today! 
Emma test date is the 27th so a week on Thurs  Hope you are keeping well?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Merse - You've got ages to go - the only symptoms I had were AF type ones about 8 days after ET.  I'm fine thanks - still suffering m/s but have kind of got used to it now.  DH is away at the moment so I get the bed to myself and can watch trashy tv!  Have a good day


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Steph.. for the welcome and for adding me to the list, though I didnt have ICSI.
I was having IVF with donor sperm. on short protocol with 0.2mls Suprefact and 300iu Puregon. 
After 7 days of stim I had a scan, only 1 large follicle and 4 small ones and was advised to cancel cycle at that point. I wanted to carry on thinking consultant would make changes to dose of drugs and length of time stimming, but he didnt. Anyway by day 10 I had 4 follicles and EC was arranged for two days later, Unfortunetly the 4 eggs they collected were all immature and embriologist said something about my egg quality being poor in that the sperm could not penetrate anyway and I should have gone for ICSI!!!!!!
Anyway, after some heated discussion with consultant ( he says theres no point in trying again with own eggs) he has now agreed to give it another go with increased drugs. So now I am just waiting for cycles to get back to normal and hope to start again end of April.

I would like to wish all the ladies here the best of luck for there treament whatever stage you are at, And no doubt I,ll get to know who you all are over time.

Tracy


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello again...

Just to clarify .... I updated my personal info as complications with friends etc... making possible connections - all this TTC is a big secret- even for my own family!!

Moving on.... Well I need to pack tonight- finish work at lunchtime and fly at 4.30pm Am still not really ready  Feeling a bit bloated today - like I don't ever want to see another drink- there's only so much water you can have!!!! Thansk for all the advice everyone, I will try and keep you all updated - next scan on thurs.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,...Just wanted to send a few....            ...to our PUPO Merse...! 

Bugle - like I said have a good flight and take extra special care... ...will be thinking of you

Swinny and Beach....-  ....my mum doesnt know about my treatment as she made a rather inappropriate remark last time I had surgery which didnt go down too well...so she doesnt know about the IF...I dont bother asking her what she thinks either.... ...Im really lucky as my mother in law is totally different and although lives far away was always there even when I was going through my IUI treatment 2001/2002....will just say only tell yr parents if you feel you will be supported. 

Laura - How are you today then hen?...how is Tim?

ok just back from work...I know...OMG she's early....jacket potatoes...  catch up in a wee while....

Hello to you all ttfn..... .....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Gab-enjoy your dinner x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello guys!

Oh, that's good - I was worried we'd got you mixed up with some other bird there Bugle!

The best of luck for the flight and the rest of the tx... Will you be online over there?

T23 - what clinic are you at? Doesn't sound like they're too clever!

Nicks - what did you buy?

Gab - is that it for a few days, work-wise?

Merse - you're going mad!   Are you working again, or trying to 'relax'?

Beach - how are you feeling about your next tx now?

Emma - sickly thing! How's the tum?

laura - where are you today?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I'll be fine, I've got you lot and my DH will be by my side.  Parents have booked holiday but didn't tell them about tx starting as didn't want to put them off going on my account. Will mention it to them when I see them as I won't be running through there often whuilst they're away to check on house etc.  My lazy sister will have to do more for once


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My parents went away while I was on my 2WW, but I called them a few times on their mobile - the last being on dad's birthday to tell him he was going to be a grandad! I emailed them from Turkey, but really, the support of you guys and Pete was enough. It helps so much when people know what you're talking about when you say about follicles and stuff...

When is your start date?

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oops! I had a feeling you had a ticker... and there it is! Ignore me.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Start depends on my AF, last month it was the 4th March so will see...not long though!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Here I am!

Back to work today and so not ale to sit on comp all day!  

Tim got his job!!! Such a huge relief.. both for his self esteem and our finances!!

Hows are you all?

Buggie/ Bugle - Any news? Hows them follies

Merse-   Don't expect symptoms yet.  Stock up on them Pee sticks!  

Mirra - Did you have fu on back last night??

Right ole man just texted to say he coming over tom... great.. now I have to do housework at 9.30!  

Back later. XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- that's fantastic news, well done Tim


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Great news Laura... So, you can now go part-time?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quick one as DH wants me to watch a film with him 

*Laura* - fantastic news about Tim's job - well done Tim!  Your luck is on the up-turn - you'll see!!!   

*Ophelia* - hope you have lots of juicy follies on your scan on Thursday - you are now officially on Team PR - I have added you to the list ready for the next update! 

*T23mow* - I'm really sorry about your consultant - he sounds like bloody Eeyore!  if you managed to produce 4 eggs then of course there is still a good chance - you just need to have them mature to take out next time - I really hope your next go goes brilliantly    - keep us posted hon 

*Gab* - 9 days!!!!  I am so glad that we will be in the same hotel as you and Dave (and little Dave) the entire time you are there, be it Taslik or Gonen!  We are going to have FUN! 

*Merse* - PMA hon        

*Buggie* - hope packing goes well and have a safe journey    - see you when we get there  We are at the Taslik when we arrive but am sure we will meet you somewhere, keep in touch and hope all goes brilliantly for you! 

 to everybody else 

Off to bank tomorrow to sort out money stuff/get travellers cheques etc - Mira did you pay Jinemed by credit card or cash? Am debating this - credit card will charge 2.65% - but is easiest - we''ll see!

Night all

Steph xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My dad paid the bulk of it, by transferring money into the Jinemed's English account - much cheaper, as no exchange - you just pay what they ask with no nasty surprises, plus you don't have to carry a wad with you.

Get the details and do a transfer is my top tip.

I paid the rest by CC, and didn't dare look what it was on my bill! (I'm more ostrich than Eyeore...)

Laura - many congrats on Tim's jobbie! Hooray! As steph said - your luck's on the turn...

Beach - yay for starting soon! You're in good company - everyone's tx-ing in April!

God, what an exciting month full of BFPs we are going to have.  

I'm off to lie on my back again! It gets to 10pm and I can't stand or sit any more! Got a good serial killer book on the go, too.

Night night my lovers.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Great new pic Mir!  Any news on house selling?

I asked for bank detials to make a transfer and they gave me all the turkish stuff and I couldn't work out what was the sort code and what was the account number... hence I ignored it!

Buggie - Happy flying.. hope all is well... do you have a laptop out there.

Steph - you must be getting excited!

Right I must sleep.. this work business is rubbish!  Much prefer being lady of leisure.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Steph  . just scrabbed with you and Mirra, I'm rubbish at it, how come you guys always get long good words?

miranda- Ooh, I'm a serial killer fan too!! I've got a whole library of true crime/serial killer books. 
Who is it you're reading about?

laura- great news about Tim getting the job. 

Sorry for lack of personals, haven't caught up with everyone yet. it feels like the first day at school joining a new thread. 

Off to bed now as well, it 2.15am in istanbul. Night all.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Jake on the Multiple Cycles thread posted an interesting link about femoral massage and other things which you can try doing yourself while stimming as a way to direct more blood (containing stimms) to your ovaries (also blood to womb for thicker lining), the link is: http://www.thefertilesoul.com/Information_Library/Done/article_randine_assist.php

There's quite a lot of it but I'll post the gist of it here:

_Femoral Massage - This exercises increases the blood flow to the pelvic organs, providing more nourishment to the uterus and ovaries. Compress (or have your partner compress) the large artery just beneath the crease in your groin between your thigh and lower abdomen. This is the femoral artery, which comes from the iliac artery. The iliac artery gives off branches which supply blood flow to the uterus, fallopian tubes and ovary. (The ovary has an additional blood supply which branches off the same arterial section that supplies the kidneys.) When the flow has ceased and you feel the pulsation end at your finger tips, hold for 30-45 seconds. The blood is now backing up and increasing the pressure gradient in the iliac arteries and forcing more blood into the pelvic arteries, flooding the pelvic organs with more blood. As more blood feeds the ovaries, more hormonal stimulation will reach them, improving their response. When the hold is released, you should feel a sensation of warmth rushing down your leg as the blood supply returns to the lower extremity. Perform the femoral massage three times, twice daily up until transfer only.

NOTE: Do not perform this exercise anymore after transfer. If you have high blood pressure, heart disease or circulatory problems including aneurisms, varicose veins, phlebitis, thrombosis, or a history of strokes or detached retinas, do not practice these techniques. If you have diabetes or similar disorder which affects the circulation, but can perform normal exercises and daily routines, practice on one side at a time and repeat on the opposite side. Perform the femoral massage three times on each side, twice daily if possible._

There is also some stuff about soaking the feet in warm water for 10-20 mins per day (really easy to do of course!  ):

_Foot Soak - This relaxing treatment improves the circulation to the lower half of the body, and warms the feet. All the meridians of the body that pass through the uterus go down to the feet. Soaking the feet in warm water for 10-20 minutes per day dilates these blood vessels, and increases the blood flow to the pelvic organs as well; not to mention the relaxing effect of a warm foot soak._

Personally I'm game to try anything like this - after all it's free  and even if it doesn't work at least you would feel like you was doing something for yourself!

There is also some interesting stuff there about the benefits of taking L'Arginine and DHEA - personally I'm loathe to take L'Arginine as it exacerbates cold sores/herpes virus, but would be worth a try if you don't have cold sore problems.

I have now stopped the DHEA as am now on the pill before Jinemed and was having a dizzy travel-sick feeling/problems sleeping (side effect of taking the two together I think - Miranda had the same). I have taken it for nearly 4 months so am hoping I've now had the optimum amount.   

Steph xx 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Steph - Wow, only 8 days to go !!!

Laura - Congrats on Tim's job. Is it still in the same area?  Will the pay rise mean you can become a lady of leisure now?

Ophelia - Welcome to the best thread on FF  

Buggie/Bugle - Good luck for the flight  

Beach - We'll all look after you on your next tx    I didn't tell my family about the tx I had in HK and I have to say I found it a lot easier and less stressful as it meant I didn't have to ring them after every scan and tell them what was going on.  Only DH, you lot and the infertility support group I go to here knew - as you say, it makes it easier telling people who are in the know as they know what's supposed to be happening and when.

Hello to everyone else  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a  quick hello from me as at work at the moment on lunch break, thanks everyone for your support, you probably won't know what's hit you next month when I keep bugging you all


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, all.
Can anyone answer this question?

Are eggs immature because they have been taken out too soon, or is it to do with the quality of the egg?

The reason I,m asking is because my eggs grew really slow (was advised to cancel after 7 days) but were still removed when between 14mm - 16mm after 10 days.
Would leaving them in a bit longer have matured them?
I did also have one about 25mm. What would have happened to that one?

Tracy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

t23mow said:


> Hi, all.
> Can anyone answer this question?
> 
> Are eggs immature because they have been taken out too soon, or is it to do with the quality of the egg?
> ...


They would usually look for the follicle to be around 18mm to ensure the egg inside was mature. If the follicle is smaller then it may mean the egg is too immature for good fertilisation. The same can apply to follicles that are too big (usually over around 26+mm) as may mean egg too mature/too old. If they'd been allowed to grow for a few more days you may have found that they would've been more mature but if growing slowly, then this may have effected the quality as well. Some follicles don't contain eggs...a follicle is a fluid filled cyst or sac so larger follies _may_ just be fluid.

Sorry, without reading through previous posts of yours, how many follicles did you have and what was general size...how many eggs did you get and how many were "good" ie mature enough ?

Obviously I'm not medically qualified though so maybe best to discuss with your consultant.
Take care
Natasha


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Natasha

I had four follicles 14 - 16mm and the 1 at 25mm. The consultant didnt extend the stimming and the eggs were removed after 10 days of stimming + 3 days. They got 4 eggs but all were immature.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm sorry hun 

As I say, I'm not medically qualified but wonder why they didn't leave the smaller follies a few more days to see if matured...the larger one may have got too big but you'd may have had 4 mature eggs  

I'm sure you've got lots of questions to ask at your follow up appointment.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Afternoon Girls.... 

Day off today Mir but back to work tomorrow..never mind no rest for the wicked..... 

How is everyone then?

Merse - PUPO Mrs. ....what you up to today then....?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach -  

Laura - Well done our Timmy...! ....onwards and upwards now....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Gab have been to work this morn now laying in bed feeling sorry for myself got period pains!!!!!!!!!! 
Hows you? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Merse- How old is your embie now? It could be implantation pains.  
I had AF pains on both my BFP's. 

Lincs Jax- How are you?When's your testday? fingers crossed for both you and Merse.    

Miranda- Can't believe you're coming up for 26 weeks already.Time flies. 

Emma- Thanks for welcoming me to the thread and congrats on your pregnancy. 

Beach- When is it you're having your next TX? Good luck.

t23- Sorry to hear you didn't get many embies. Did you manage to get some embies transferred and are you on the 2ww?

gabrielle, steph, Laura and the rest of the crew- hello!! Will take me a while I think to get up to date with everyone so bear with me. 

As for me, I'm on day 4 of stimms, high dose of drugs and for those of you who doesn't know I'm having my 3rd cycle at Jinemed, Turkey.
Having my first scan tomorrow and am sooooo nervous! Hoping I have a nice number of follies.       

Only had 3 antral follies on one ovary on the scan before starting stimms...  for a few more to appear.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - could be implantation pains sweetie...if I remember heffalump was the exact same in fact Im sure she wont mind me saying but she had severe endo and was absolutely convinced AF was coming as she was getting a lot of pain...pse try not to worry bit early for AF pains anyway isnt it..? ...How do you feel otherwise...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-as the others have said it really could be implantation pains


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovelies!

T23 - I had all mature eggs after 13 days stimming in Turkey - after 11 days inthe UK only two were mature. I do think a couple of days more made a big difference, plus the DHEA of course.

Merse - I had AF pains for bloody endless WEEKS - that and the night sweats and stuff - all good signs. Do what you feel like doing. Last time I felt I could do lots, this I felt a bit more vulnerable and precarious and didn't do a lot on my 2WW. I'm so feeling positive for you.

Ophelia - hello my darling! The best of British/Swedish for the scan tomorrow. If you're like me you'll find you get two more follies every two days. I know I only ended up with four eggs out of them, but they were jolly good eggs.  

I'm all confused on FF now! So many of you are on the multi-cyclers and Jinemed threads I'm losing track of what to post where!
Hope I've caught all who posted since my last ramble.

T23 - can we call you a less robotic name? Pick a name and we'll call you it!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- had to look twice at your pic


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ophelia good luck tom  
I had Rocky put back last Thurs and that would have been day 2 so could you get implantation pains this late on?? Feels exactly life my normal AF pains which I always get for a week leading up to AF!!
Got to go an put dinner on as have laid in bed all afternoon and DH home from long day soon!!! Back later chaps lots of love n hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

merse = hope its implantation hun    
hiya Gabs!   Hope day off was good.
Ophelia - good luck for tomorrow   I take it you are there on your own for a bit?
Buggie/bugle -   Glad that one is sorted out now.......... so its Bugle from now on  - we won't give your ID away!   Good Luck with everything  
Steph - not long now! Femoral massage?   Sounds a bit dodgy to a medic - you would really have to press very hard to occlude your femoral artery and cut off the blood supply to your leg!   Each to their own! Are you excited hun about your trip?  I am for you!
Ems - do you have a 12 week scan booked? Are you having a nuchal? don't know what the biz is in HK  
Beachy - so we are just waiting for AF and then its you again - SP?  
LB - well done to TIm!  You still debating hotels?
t23 - your eggs might have been a bit small - always room for improvement though - think mine were well over 20mm when I triggered.  
Mirra - how you tonight? Did you finish that book? I've just started a Dickens (Little Dorrit) so that should keep me going til the baby's born! Love that pic - must do one! 
Inc - what's going on with you now?  Hope all is OK  
Lincs  
sunshine - any news?  
Terry - how's it going this time?  
Been out today (b&Q) but lots of hernia pain and slept really badly. DH is away, I think there are fleas in the bedroom but I can't change the bed on my own  
Still.....nearly Easter girls - hope I get an eggie!!!  
Love to all I've missed
Nikcs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*ok ladies....start saving any lists you may want to carry over to new thread as I will be starting one shortly....

...just pre-warning you 

I'll warn you again when I do start new thread and about to lock this one....

thanks

Natasha*


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Quick one from me.

Merse hun, I totally agree with the others, if you ask me it's certainly too early for it to be AF pains, sounds really very positive to me!  Keep strong PMA      . 

Ophelia, good luck for tomorrows scan and hope you get lots of lovely follies!    .

Miranda, great belly pic!

Nicks, sorry to hear of your blimmen hernia pain, ouch, hope you feel better soon.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all OK, better dash my dinners ready, roast yum yum!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not finished the book yet Nicks! Work gets in the way... I read the Da Vinci Code IN A DAY when we were coming back from Glasgow though -I'm a quick reader, so it won't take long.

You must get us a bump pic - I'm fascinated to see it!

I read serial killer fiction Steph, but I've read the odd true crime too. Try Val McDermid's Wire in the Blood series - you'll never have sex again!  

Gawd, what a day - no lunch break, I'm shattered. I was teaching my mainly retired community correspondents to put stuff directly on our website, which was a little stressful! Though they seemed to take it all well.

Jax - whatcha got for dindins? 

Minxy - can we have a Countdown-style clock to know how much time we have left to post?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Miranda7 said:


> Minxy - can we have a Countdown-style clock to know how much time we have left to post?




*I'm going to be locking this thread very soon so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them 

N xx*


----------

